# Do I need a car at Los Amigos? At Sahara Sunset?



## bobpark56 (Feb 27, 2021)

Do I need a car at Los Amigos? At Sahara Sunset?


----------



## nuwermj (Mar 5, 2021)

bobpark56 said:


> Do I need a car at Los Amigos? At Sahara Sunset?



One can walk from Los Amigos to the main shopping strip. But I can't imagine being in Sedona without a car. The trails and red rocks are spread away for the town center. Many of the better eatery are away too.


----------



## youppi (Mar 5, 2021)

nuwermj said:


> One can walk from Los Amigos to the main shopping strip. But I can't imagine being in Sedona without a car. The trails and red rocks are spread away for the town center. Many of the better eatery are away too.


Hi Michael,
It looks like you misread the resort name. It's Los Amigos and not Los Abrigados.
Los Amigos and Sahara Sunset are both on the Costa del Sol in Spain.


----------



## nuwermj (Mar 5, 2021)

youppi said:


> Hi Michael,
> It looks like you misread the resort name. It's Los Amigos and not Los Abrigados.
> Los Amigos and Sahara Sunset are both on the Costa del Sol in Spain.



 oops. Thanks for the correction


----------



## bakera (Mar 14, 2021)

bobpark56 said:


> Do I need a car at Los Amigos? At Sahara Sunset?


Los Amigos is close to a small strip of bars and a small cove.  You would definitely need a car.
Sahara Sunset is a lot closer to the action and a car would not be necessar.


----------

